

Bump (YC 09)'s Mobile Data Swapping API Now Open To Everyone - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/18/bump-iphone-api/

======
urlwolf
Well, the android link was broken when I visited. Maybe they are being
techcrunched?

~~~
jmintz
Are you talking about the "phone" link on <http://bu.mp> to the Android App?
If so, that link only works on Android phones (it is a link to the Market
Place application).

If not, what isn't working? So we can go fix it... :)

